# Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung



## chischko (18. August 2015)

*Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Hallo liebe WaKü Community, 

ja! Ein weiterer absoluter  Frischling bzgl. WaKü will hier mal wieder eine Empfehlung/Korrektur und  Absegnung seiner fixen Idee!  

ich habe einige Komponenten bereits sehr günstig bekommen und brauche den Rest und da mangelt es ein wenig an Expertise. 
Gekühlt werden soll zunächst NUR die CPU, die GPU wird beim Umstieg auf den 980Ti Nachfolger kommen genau wie das MB etc. 

Ich habe folgende Komponenten bereits bekommen: 
Reservoir:	EK Water Blocks EK RES X3 150
CPU Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO Nickel, Acetal
Radiator	Phobya G-Changer 480 V2
Pumpe	Aqua Computer aquastream XT USB 12V Advanced 
8'Lüfter	Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
Und eine KAZE Master II Flat 

Jetzt  brauche ich natürlich noch alles Andere inkl. Fittings etc. Ich will 2  Temperatursensoren (einmal vor CPU und einmal vor Radiator, später noch  vor GPU) und einen Durchflussmengensensor drin haben und das direkt an  der Gehäusefront auslesen können. Zwischen jede Komponente soll eine  Schnellkupplung. Schlauchfarbe und Optik sind mir insgesamt komplett  egal, da der Kasten unter dem Tisch steht und keiner rein sieht. Budget  ist nun nicht unbeschränkt aber man kann schon zu hochwertigen (P/L  bewussten!) Komponenten greifen. 

Folgendes habe ich mal raus gesucht: 
2* Thermosensor in line 10/8  und 11/8 mm mit C/F
1* Phobya Frontblende für 2 Displays (für Temp Anzeige) 
1* Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 Klar 3m
1* Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - rot 1000ml
1* Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz
5* Phobya Schnellverschluss Set 13/10mm - black Nickel
3* Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4 PIN PWM Verlängerung 40cm - schwarz
14* 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System: s. Signatur. Die Silent Wings 2 sollen dann als Gehäuselüfter dienen und die etwas lauten Standardlüfter des Enthoo Primo ablösen. 

Jetzt habe ich nicht wirklich Ahnung, ob das alles zusammenpasst und nicht noch was fehlt, inkompatibel ist etc. 
Ich bin gespannt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zettiii (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Moin,
also wenn dir die Optik egal ist, dann würde ich auf farbige Zusätze verzichten. Du hast später Verfärbungen an deinen Komponenten und wenn du Pech hast sogar Rückstände im System die z.B. Kühler verstopfen können.

Von deiner Idee mit den Schnellverschlüssen würde ich Abstand nehmen. Klar ist es praktisch, wenn du jede Komponente einzeln ausbauen kannst, ohne immer das Wasser ablassen zu müssen, aber normalerweise brauchst du das nicht. Schnellkupplungen allgemein und gerade diese bremsen den Durchfluss enorm. Ich hatte selbst die Phobya Kupplungen bei mir drin und hatte statt 80l auf einmal nurnoch 30l und wusste erst einmal nicht wieso. Habe sie dann durch hochwertige von Koolance ersetzt.
 Als Schlauch würde ich dir sonst 16/10mm emfpehlen, da dieser nicht so leicht abknickt. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich über die Anschaffung eines Aquaero nachdenken. Damit könntest du Lüfter, Pumpe, Durchfluss und Temperatur zentral überwachen und steuern und auch vorne am Gehäuse anzeigen lassen.
Als Durchflusssensor kann ich dir diesen empfehlen Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor.
Deine Temperatursensoren haben kleinere Anschlüsse als dein Schlauch, das wird nicht passen. Ich habe bei mir diese verbaut. 
Hast du die Ein- und Auslassadapter für deine Pumpe schon?
Ansonsten hast du bereits gute Komponenten gekauft


----------



## chischko (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



zettiii schrieb:


> Moin,
> also wenn dir die Optik egal ist, dann würde ich auf farbige Zusätze verzichten. Du hast später Verfärbungen an deinen Komponenten und wenn du Pech hast sogar Rückstände im System die z.B. Kühler verstopfen können.
> 
> Von deiner Idee mit den Schnellverschlüssen würde ich Abstand nehmen. Klar ist es praktisch, wenn du jede Komponente einzeln ausbauen kannst, ohne immer das Wasser ablassen zu müssen, aber normalerweise brauchst du das nicht. Schnellkupplungen allgemein und gerade diese bremsen den Durchfluss enorm. Ich hatte selbst die Phobya Kupplungen bei mir drin und hatte statt 80l auf einmal nurnoch 30l und wusste erst einmal nicht wieso. Habe sie dann durch hochwertige von Koolance ersetzt.
> ...



Hey, 

danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 

OK dann lasse ich das mit dem farbigen Mittelchen. Hast Du ne Empfehlung als Alternative? 
Könntest Du die Schnellkupplungen verlinken, die Du verbaut hast? Das sie bremsen ist mir bewusst aber so stark? Und bremsen sie mehr wenn ich 5 statt nur einer verbaue oder ist das ab einem gewissen Grad/Anzahl egal? 
Hast Du eine Empfehlung für den 16/10mm Schlauch? 
Der Aquaero sieht super aus! Wirds aufgenommen! Wie viele Temp Sensoren kann ich denn an den anschließen? 
Also irgendwas ist da dran an der Pumpe, aber ob das die richtigen Adapter sind?? Hab mal Bilder gemacht und poste sie in 3-4 Minuten (muss an den Mac dazu wegen iPhone) .

Hab nun den Warenkorb mal aufgebaut: 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachty (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Am besten Norprene Schlauch habe ich auch, da hast auch keine Sorgen mit Weichmachern die aus anderen Schläuchen (PVC)  mit der Zeit ausgewaschen werden !

Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## chischko (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ist das Norprene Zeug kompatibel mit den von mir ausgewählten Verschraubungen etc.?


----------



## zettiii (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Als Alternative würde ich einfach demineralisiertes Wasser aus dem Super/ Baumarkt + Innovatek Protect Konzentrat nehmen, dann hast du gleich noch Schmierung für die Pumpe etc.
Ich habe bei mir 19/13mm Schlauch, aber für deinen müssten diese hier passen:
Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany weiblich
und
Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany männlich
Also bei 16/10mm Schlauch kannst du normal den Masterkleer nehmen, ich selbst hatte den nur kurz im Einsatz und bin dann auf Primochill umgestiegen. Viele Leute haben aber schlechte Erfahrungen mit MK gemacht...
Primochill gibt es bei AT leider nur 19/13 in grün  Tygon ist sehr guter Schlauch, also den den Nachty verlinkt hat zB. Ja der Schlauch ist kompatibel. Könntest ihn etwas warm machen damit er besser über die Tüllen passt. Mit einem Fön oder das Ende ins warme Wasser 
Da kannst du jede menge Temp. Sensoren anschließen. Glaube 8 Stück oder so. Ja 8.
Und halt jede Menge anderer kram wie Füllstand, Durchfluss, Pumpe usw usw. Da musst du dich mal in Ruhe schlau lesen, was das noch alles kann!
Ja genau, das auf den Fotos sind die Adapter auf 1/4", sonst passen die Anschlüsse halt nicht 
Schlauch abschneiden kannst du mit einer stabilen Schere und etwas Gefühl, spar dir die 5€ für das Stück Plastik.


----------



## chischko (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Hab jetzt alles mal mit aufgenommen. 
Was mir jetzt nur im Kopf rum spukt: Die Kabel bei den Tempsensoren sind nur 60 cm lang und das Gehäuse ist RIESIG und das Cable Management fordert auch gewisse Umwege ein...., gibt es da passende Verlängerunskabel (hab keinen Bock auf löten, Schrumpfschlauch etc.)


----------



## SpatteL (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

2-Pin Kabel | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
mMn aber viel zu teuer.

aquaero hat 8 Temperatureingänge.

Ein Wassertemperatursensor reicht eigentlich, da sich die Temperatur im Kreislauf nur um wenige Grad unterscheidet.

Schnellkupplungen an allen Komponenten halte ich für sinnlos, da man ja nicht alle paar Wochen die Komponenten wechselt und z.B. die CPU auch wechseln kann ohne den Kreislauf zu öffnen.
- Kühler ab -> etwas zur Seite genommen -> CPU tauschen -> Kühler wieder drauf
Habe ich selber schon mehrmals so gemacht.


----------



## zettiii (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



chischko schrieb:


> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Hab jetzt alles mal mit aufgenommen.
> Was mir jetzt nur im Kopf rum spukt: Die Kabel bei den Tempsensoren sind nur 60 cm lang und das Gehäuse ist RIESIG und das Cable Management fordert auch gewisse Umwege ein...., gibt es da passende Verlängerunskabel (hab keinen Bock auf löten, Schrumpfschlauch etc.)


Sieht soweit ganz gut aus.  Allerdings würde ich lieber 3 oder sogar 4m Schlauch bei so einem großen Kreislauf nehmen. Einmal verschneiden oder ein neues Teil einbauen und du musst nachbestellen.
Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 1l Kühlmittel reicht, du hast ja jetzt eine Fertigmischung und kein Konzentrat.


----------



## chischko (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



zettiii schrieb:


> Sieht soweit ganz gut aus.  Allerdings würde ich lieber 3 oder sogar 4m Schlauch bei so einem großen Kreislauf nehmen. Einmal verschneiden oder ein neues Teil einbauen und du musst nachbestellen.
> Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 1l Kühlmittel reicht, du hast ja jetzt eine Fertigmischung und kein Konzentrat.



Hab nun mal 2 Meter bestellt. Nehme nun aber mal noch zwei Meter mit dazu, guter Einwand! 
Ich hab das Fertigmitel ersetzt durch das von dir vorgeschlagene Konzentrat. In welchem Verhältnis kann ich das mischen?


----------



## zettiii (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

"Das empfohlene Mischungsverhältniss ist 1:3 (500ml mit 1500ml destilliertem Wasser)"


----------



## chischko (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Naja also denke ich habe ihc keine Probleme mit 2 Litern insgesamt und selbst wenn es 2,5 sind ist es dank entmineralisiertem Wasser mMn immer noch OK, oder? ^^

So das ist die finale Bestellung (plus 2 Meter Schlauch).... HolladieWaldfee... doch wieder über 500 Euro geworden, und ich dachte die Hauptkomponenten hab ich ja schon... wird schon nicht so teuer werden... ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Jungs/Mädels für die Korrekturen und Unterstützung! Ihr seid wie immer: END GEIL!!! 


@Zetti: Ich sehe in deinem Sysprofil Du hast nirgendwo mimt Überwurfmuttern gearbeitet sondern lediglich die Schläuche aufgeschoben... ist das sicher bzw. hast Du da nicht Bammel irgendwie? Bis zu welchem Druck ist das stabil? 
Fotos folgen wenn alles mal geliefert und verbaut ist. Lieferstatus war überall gründ und mehr als 50 Stk. vorrätig, sollte also recht schnell gehen! Ich hoffe ich darf euch noch mit der einen oder anderen Detailfrage beim Zusammenbau nerven!?


----------



## zettiii (19. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ja das sollte kein Problem sein 
Haha ja, da kommt ganz schnell was zusammen  Gerade diese Nachbestellungen sind immer teuer, weil mehr drin ist, als eigentlich geplant war  
Zu Anfang habe ich auch mit Überwurfmuttern gearbeitet, aber irgendwann wurden meine Schläuche zu dick und ich finde es sieht ohne besser aus! Da nimmst du natürlich spezielle Tüllen die dafür ausgelegt sind.
Ich habe viele verschiedene ausprobiert und bei manchen muss noch noch mit Kabelbindern arbeiten. Ich habe bei mir jetzt die sog. "Perfect Seal" Tüllen im Einsatz. Da musst du den Schlauch warm machen um ihn drüber zu kriegen und ohne rohe Gewalt kriegst du den Schlauch auch nicht wieder ab. Läuft bei mir jetzt seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme!
Aber klar, für Fragen stehen wir dir immer zur Verfügung


----------



## chischko (19. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ok, ne da bleib ich erstmal bei den Überwurfmutterdingern. Die optik is eben zweitrangig bei mir, deswegen... Wobei es schon geil aussieht bei deinem Sysprofil! 
Es werden sich sicher noch Fragen ergeben, gerade beim Thema Aquabus und Aquaero und dessen Anbindung zu Pumpe und Durchflusssensor etc. werden sich noch weitere Fragen ergeben. Aber jetzt soll erstmal alles geliefert werden und das Wochenende kommen, dann kann ich mich damit beschäftigen.


----------



## zettiii (19. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Dankeschön  Sieht mittlerweile aber auch schon wieder anders aus mit meiner R9 290X und dem 4770K, zumindest die Verschlauchung und das Mainboard.
Dann immer her damit  Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## chischko (20. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

So ist mal alles angekommen aber jetzt bekomm ich glaub ich echt langsam nen Platzproblem... und das im Enthoo PRIMO!!! Die GPU ist einfach zu fett deswegen bekomm ich das Reservoir nicht an die dafür vorgesehene Halterung an der Rückwand und die Reservoirhalterung musste ich auch entfernen wegen der riesigen GPU. Jetzt muss ich mal abwarten, dass der Mainboardkühler morgen noch kommt und dann wird mal alles verkabelt. 
Die meisten der Schlauchleitungen habe ich jetzt schon mal zurecht geschnitten und verschraubt etc. 
Werde dann morgen alles mal ins Gehäuse setzen und schauen, ob das alles so passt wegen der Längen etc. Danach noch nen Test ob alles Dicht ist außerhalb des Gehäuses machen udn dann alles rein setzen. 
Wo hast denn Du dein Reservoir unter gebracht?


----------



## zettiii (21. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Komisch, verstehe ich gar nicht, bei deiner kleinen GPU  
Sonst poste doch mal ein Foto wie es derzeit aussieht, dann kann ich mir das alles besser vorstellen.
Ich habe einen Aquatube in der selbstgebauten Zwischenwand. Das hat mit dem befüllen usw. aber alles überhaupt nicht geklappt, deswegen habe ich ihn aus optischen Gründen da gelassen und mir noch einen Slot-In AGB geholt 
Kannst du dir auch sonst gerne in meinem Tagebuch anschauen


----------



## chischko (21. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ich schau, dass ich heute dazu komm alles im Gehäuse mal nur zu platzieren ohne Montage und dann mach ich nen Foto. 
Sagen wir es so: Ich werde mit SIcherheit ne Menge lernen bei diesem meinem ertsne WaKü Projekt. ^^


----------



## mistermeister (22. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Warum keine EK Resi Kombi mit Pumpe?  https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-140-d5-pwm-incl-pump 
 Klar ist die Eheim Pumpe auch gut, aber so wäre es möglicherweise kompakter...

4 Pin Blacksilent Pro lüfter?  Wenn möglich dann besser zu 3 Pin greifen. 4Pin lüfter neigen zu leichten Ratter geräuschen, ganz besonders die Blacksilent Pro,  ein Phänomen das bei 3Pin Lüftern nicht auftritt. Daher resultieren auch die teils negativen Bewertungen auf geizhals bei deinem verlinkten Lüfter ("schleifgeräusche" und sonstiger humburg)  Nur weiß das so gut wie keiner das es die störenden Geräusche nur bei den 4pin Lüftern gibt.

Zum abschneiden der schläuche sollte man sowas haben Schlauchabschneider Alu 3-19mm | Schlauchzubehör | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning.at - de | Aquatuning Germany  oder was ähnliches (gibts vlt. auch im Baumarkt. Das gerade abschneiden der Schläuche wäre nicht so das problem aber nur mit soetwas kann man sie sauber ganz durchtrennen. Obwohl man es glaubt, mit der Schere oder nem Stenley messer funktoniert das nicht richtig...


----------



## Nachty (22. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Hier mein System mit frischer 980 Ti MSI Referenzkarte EKWB Kühler geile 42 C° Max. Musste aber 2 neue Löcher bohren für den AGB passte leider nicht, aber war schnell gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (22. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



mistermeister schrieb:


> Warum keine EK Resi Kombi mit Pumpe?  https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-140-d5-pwm-incl-pump
> Klar ist die Eheim Pumpe auch gut, aber so wäre es möglicherweise kompakter...
> 
> 4 Pin Blacksilent Pro lüfter?  Wenn möglich dann besser zu 3 Pin  greifen. 4Pin lüfter neigen zu leichten Ratter geräuschen, ganz  besonders die Blacksilent Pro,  ein Phänomen das bei 3Pin Lüftern nicht  auftritt. Daher resultieren auch die teils negativen Bewertungen auf  geizhals bei deinem verlinkten Lüfter ("schleifgeräusche" und sonstiger  humburg)  Nur weiß das so gut wie keiner das es die störenden Geräusche  nur bei den 4pin Lüftern gibt.
> ...



Pumpe, EGB, Radi und Fans hab ich als Paket recht günstig geschossen, deswegen kann ich da nix mehr ändern. 

Schlauchabschneider ist doch in meiner Konfig mit drin... hab ich auch schon da und die Verschlauchgung ist zu 80% abgeschlossen. 



Nachty schrieb:


> Hier mein System mit frischer 980 Ti MSI Referenzkarte EKWB Kühler geile 42 C° Max. Musste aber 2 neue Löcher bohren für den AGB passte leider nicht, aber war schnell gemacht
> 
> http://abload.de/img/20150822_1115210esi3.jpg



Ich würde gerne den AGB auch dort anbringen, nur leider ist meine GPU viel zu lang und damit kann ich die Halterung da nicht verbauen. Entweder muss ich die Halternung kürzen bzw. kürzen lassen oder ich werde den AGB unter die GPU links (Gehäuserückseite) montieren. Das ist aktuell der Plan. 

Update: Dichtigkeitsprüfung bestanden! Über eine Stunde gelaufen und kein Tropfen ist raus.
Die hier empfohlenen Schnellkupplungen sind der Hammer: Nicht ein Tropfen geht raus und sie sind dermaßen massiv und gut verarbeitet, dass ich gerne die paar Euro mehr in die Hand genommen habe. 
Durchfluss ist aktuell bei ca. 180 Liter/Std. 
Werde als nächstes noch am Dienstag (wenn er denn endlich mal ankommt!) den Kühler für die SpaWas auf dem Mainboard verbauen und dann das Ganze ins Gehäuse verfrachten zur ersten Anprobe und ggf. Schlauchlängen noch optimieren etc. Dann noch einmal einen 12-Stunden Dichtigkeitscheck und dann alles anschließen. 

Für die GPU bekomme ich leider keinen Kühler, weshalb ich die erst beim nächten Umstieg unter Wasser setzen kann/werde.


----------



## the_leon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Kühler fertigen lassen, von LE oder Alphacool!


----------



## chischko (23. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



leokasi schrieb:


> Kühler fertigen lassen, von LE oder Alphacool!



LE? Jetzt musste mir aml eben auf die Sprünge helfen, und mit Alphacool hab ich bereits geschrieben, aber 12 Wochen warte ich nicht auf eine Kühlung und v.A. meine GPU zurück: 

"_Damit Sie ungefähr wissen wie es im Groben ablaufen würde.
-     Vermessung , Dauer  -> bis zu 20 Arbeitstage
     o     3D Scan -> ca.5-7 Tage
     o     3D Zeichnung & Anleitung erstellen -> 4-5 Tage
     o     Testausdruck (ABS) erstellen -> 2 Tage

-     Grafikkarte wird an Sie zurück gesendet
-     Pläne werden an die Produktion übergeben
-     Fertiger VGA-Kühler wird nach ca. 8-12 Wochen an Sie verschickt._"


----------



## SpatteL (23. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Liquid Extasy
https://www.liquidextasy.de/dienstleistungen/spezialanfertigungen.html


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

also, max. 20 tage sind bei mir keine 12 wochen, sondern 3...
in den 20 tagen, wird die gpu eingescannt, die 3d zeichnung erstellt und der testausdruck erstellt!
dann bekommst du die 980ti wieder zurück.
für die tage, kannst du dir bei amazon ne gpu bestellen und diese wenn du die andere wieder hast innerhalb von 30 tagen zurücksenden, und du hast dein geld wieder....


----------



## zettiii (24. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Habe doch gesagt, dass die Kupplungen gut sind  Bin auch sehr begeistert davon  
Du wolltest noch mal ein Foto hochladen.
Schade, dass es für deine GPU keinen Kühler gibt. Du könntest sie ja auch gegen eine andere GPU tauschen?


----------



## chischko (24. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



leokasi schrieb:


> also, max. 20 tage sind bei mir keine 12 wochen, sondern 3...
> in den 20 tagen, wird die gpu eingescannt, die 3d zeichnung erstellt und der testausdruck erstellt!
> dann bekommst du die 980ti wieder zurück.
> für die tage, kannst du dir bei amazon ne gpu bestellen und diese wenn  du die andere wieder hast innerhalb von 30 tagen zurücksenden, und du  hast dein geld wieder....



Hm ok, ich hab das irgendwie so gelesen, als das das GANZE 12 Wochen dauert und mir dann auch erste die GPU zurück geschickt wird. Naja gut das könnte man dann wohl hinnehmen so... 3 Wochen halt ich es schon ohne GPU aus ^^



zettiii schrieb:


> Habe doch gesagt, dass die Kupplungen gut sind  Bin auch sehr begeistert davon
> Du wolltest noch mal ein Foto hochladen.
> Schade, dass es für deine GPU keinen Kühler gibt. Du könntest sie ja auch gegen eine andere GPU tauschen?



Ja im Moment liegt das ganze Projekt bei mir auf dem Bürotisch... Dichtigkeitsprüfung war der letzte Schritt und mir fehlt noch der Mosfet Kühler für's MB (amazon-untypisch eigentlich.... Donnerstag bestellt, und heute noch nicht da???) ... wenn der da ist kann ich alles zusammensetzen und poste auch 2-3 Fotos. Ich muss doch aber gleich warnen... das ist keine Ästhetik-WaKü sondern lediglich zweckmäßig und die Norprene Schläuche sind auch nicht die Hübschesten aber es wird definitiv ne schlagkräftige WaKü die noch weiteres Ausbaupotential (mehr Radis o.Ä.) und sehr flexibel ist.


----------



## zettiii (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Aber das ist ja auch das, was du wolltest  Die Optik war die egal, also kein Problem!
Hauptsache du hast hinterher genug Leistung und du bist zufrieden


----------



## chischko (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Leistung wird sie definitiv haben. Ich denke sogar passiver Betrieb müsste möglich sein. Die Jungs von MYC haben eine Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edt. (non ti!) mit Fullcover unter Volllast unter Wasser gesetzt und alles durch nen passiven 480er Radi geschickt und sind bei 23,1°C Raumtemperatur nicht über 30° Wassertemperatur gekommen, was ich an sich schon recht gut finde, wenn ich das halten kann mit MB und CPU noch dran im Alltag lass ich den glaub ich komplett passiv laufen. 
Nun wird sich erstmal um nen Fullcover Kühler für meine GPU gekümmert oder ich such mir eine 980 Ti, die ich gleich unter Wasser setzen kann 
.::Mod-Your-Case.de | hardware for live::.


----------



## zettiii (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Du könntest ja versuchen sie im Forum Marktplatz zu tauschen?
Passiv habe ich einen Mora noch nicht betrieben. Grundsätzlich sind Moras nicht für den passiv Betrieb ausgelegt, aber probieren kannst du es ja mal. Ich habe meine Lüfter auf 400rpm laufen und höre sie nicht. Von meinem PC höre ich nur ein seeehr leises brummen der Pumpe sonst nichts. Benutze den Startboost vom aquaero, sonst laufen die Lüfter mit so wenig Spannung gar nicht an


----------



## chischko (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Hm ja wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Ich lasse gerade den "Restwert" meiner aktuellen Karte hier schätzen und dann überlege ich mal was ich noch.... Tausch, eBay, Verkauf o.Ä. Bin eher der Fan von der Idee sie privat zu verkaufen und dann ne Blitzeblanke-neue Karte zu holen. 

Ahja:... Doch mal zumindest ein Bild  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Wofür steht eigentlich "mora"? Ich weiß... RA steht wohl für Radiator, aber das "mo"?


----------



## zettiii (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ach, das ist ja noch überschaubar  Mein Zimmer sah schon 100x schlimmer aus


----------



## chischko (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Du hast die andere Hälfte meines "Büros" noch nicht gesehen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zettiii (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Schau mal in meinem Tagebuch, da findest du auch ein paar gute Bilder zu dem Thema


----------



## chischko (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Na guuut.... 1:0 für dich!


----------



## SpatteL (25. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



chischko schrieb:


> PS: Wofür steht eigentlich "mora"? Ich weiß... RA steht wohl für Radiator, aber das "mo"?


So viel ich weiß *Mo*nster *Ra*diaror. 

MfG


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Schau mal hier:


*Narrow Line GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition*


----------



## chischko (26. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> 
> *Narrow Line GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition*



Das ist nur für die Non-Ti-Variante von Zotac. 
Bisherigen Threat nicht gelesen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ups... Sorry!!
Schreib Mark doch ne Mail. Vielleicht hat er schon was in Planung.

EDIT:
Hardware siehe Signatur is immer klasse...
Mit Tapatalk sieht man die nich.


----------



## chischko (26. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Ups... Sorry!!
> Schreib Mark doch ne Mail. Vielleicht hat er schon was in Planung.



Hab ich schon und er hat nix und wenn dann müsste ich ihm die Hardware eben schicken und darauf habe ich gelinde gesagt keinen Bock! Ich werde mir ne andere Karte holen und die unter Wasser setzen, aber um der Community was Gutes zu tun überlege ich die Zotac an Marc zu schicken und ihn messen lassen, damit er die Karte ins Portfolio aufnehmen kann, nachdem es hier Lüfterprobleme gibt etc. werden die denke ich ein paar andere Jungs auch unter Wasser setzen wollen.


----------



## chischko (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Sooo Upate: die GPU und CPU, Aquaero und MB sitzen nun unter Wasser! Alles ist schön leise und schnell... wie es sein soll! 

Die GPU lässt sich bei max. 52° C auf wohl 1,55 Ghz hoch jagen und die CPU kommt unter Prima nicht über 77°C hinaus. 
Wasser bnähert sich immer wieder der 40° Marke an, deswegen hab ich jetzt noch nen dicken 280er Radi bestellt der noch unten auf die bq! silent Wings 2 kommt und abgedichtet wird (kenn das Video). 
Alles mit Schnellkuppungen verbunden und mit 48 Stunden Dichtigkeitstest ohne einen Tropfen. Die ganze Angelegenheit war zwar natürlich viel teurer als erartet aber naja.... Ist halt nen teures Hobby! 

Fotos: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt nix für's Auge, aber die Leistung ist echt überzeugend! Danke an alle, die hier so geil mit kommentiert und geholfen haben und v.A. Zettiii!!!


----------



## Trash123 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Warum die vielen Kupplungen??? Bremst das nicht den Durchfluss zu stark?


----------



## chischko (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Warum die vielen Kupplungen??? Bremst das nicht den Durchfluss zu stark?



Ne! Die von Koolance sind der Hammer: Kaum ne Bremse und sie verlieren so gut wie kein Wasser... vielleicht mal 1-2 Tropfen, die ich leider mit nem Taschentuch auffangen kann. 
Hab 96L pro Stunde Durchfluss. Absolut genial die Teile. Und ich wollte eben alles sauber trennbar haben, wennb ich mal nen RAM Kühler mit einbaue oder so dann mussich nich den ganzen Kreislauf ablassen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

96 Liter Durchfluss is doch super.

Auf wieviel Hz läuft die AS XT??


----------



## chischko (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Hab ich noch nicht groß rum gespielt. Aktuell bei 74 Hz, könnte sie aber wohl noch tunter setzen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Meine ist mir mit 74Hz zu laut.
Die läuft immo mit 65Hz (106 Liter), Wobei ich aber auch nich soviel Kram im Kreislauf hab.
Die Tage kommt meine Graka mit rein, wenn der Alphacool GPX 970 M10 (EVGA GTX970 FTW ACX2.0+) auf meine Karte (EVGA GTX970 SSC ACX2.0+) passt.


----------



## zettiii (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Das sieht doch super aus! Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt!
Du hast ja auch gesagt, Aussehen ist egal aber ganz ehrlich:, da habe ich schon deutlich schlimmere Systeme gesehen 
Mit dem zusätzlichen Radi werden die Temps bestimmt noch ein ganzes Stück fallen 
Hehe, ich sag ja die Koolance Kupplungen sind geil  
96l/h sind doch top! Ich habe meine Aquastream auf 50Hz und 98l/h, aber auch weniger Kupplungen und keine Winkel


----------



## chischko (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Hehe, geil wie Du dich freust Zettiii!  

Ohne deine ganzen Tips. vor. zu Schläuchen, benötigten Teilen und den Kupplungen wäre das sicher nicht so schnell und so gut geworden. 
Ja ich hab gerade mal gerechnet (die Radis werden die gleiche Dicke und Aufbau haben, deswgen recht schön verbleichbar): Der 280er Radi hat ja ne Fläche von 392cm², der 480er hat 576cm² also kommen ja noch einmal ca. 68% Radiatorfläche dazu. Denke das wird das alles noch einmal deutlich drücken und es sollter permanent unter 40° C Wassertemp. bleiben. Der zusätzliche Radi kommt heute. 

Ich hab nur das Problem, dass ich in der Aquasuite die Pumpendrehzahlö nicht /schlecht regeln kann: Alle Flankenanstiege außer dem um genau 9:27 sind autopmatisch gemacht und nicht von mir gesteuert. Weiß jemand was ich falsch mache? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und könnte jemand ne schöne Seite exportieren für die Aquasuite, in der man so die wichtigsten Parameter mit Verlaufskurven angezeigt bekommt? Hab nur die Demo Dinger und die sind hässlich und ne eigene zu machen scheint echt zeitaufwändig, da wollte ich ragen ob man das irgendwo runterladen kann oder es schon jemand mit guter Vorlage gibt?


----------



## Shoggy (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Lass die Pumpe evtl. einfach im Automatikmodus laufen. Die Pumpe stoppt immer dann kurzzeitig wenn der Rotor nicht mehr dem Magnetfeld folgen kann.

Beim Automatikmodus provoziert die Pumpe diesen Zustand und ermittelt darüber die maximal mögliche Frequenz. Beim manuellen Modus kann es dir ebenfalls passieren wenn man eine Frequenz einstellt, die die Pumpe aber gar nicht erreichen kann.


----------



## chischko (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Hab sie jezt im Automatikmodus und sie geht auf 55L/Std. runter wobei sie bei 74 Hz läuft??? 
Versteh das Ding nich. Gut jetzt sind die Wege etwas länger und der 2. Radiator ist rein gekommen das kann schon etwas bremsen, aber SO stark?? Glaub ich irgendwie nich so ganz! 

Update durch Foto: So sieht es jetzt aus und denke so wird es auch erstmal bleiben. Evtl. find ich noch 1-2 Stellen an denen ich Temperatursensoren anbringe aber bis jetzt hab ich 2 Wasser-Temp-Sensoren am jeweiligen Auslass der Radiatoren und die beim Aquaero mitgelieferten Fühler hab ich am RAM, im oberen und unteren Radi sowie vorne an der Gehäuseaußenseite für die Erfassung der Raumtemperatur. 

Bei 27° C Raumtemperatur komm ich nicht über 38,5°C Wassertemperatur und dabei ist es heute noch ziemlich heiß hier... denke es wird hier noch 3-4K kälter dann wird ds alle NOCH kühler. Ich denke der nächste Schritt ist ein RAM Kühler, aber erst wenn ich nen 2400er einbaue (hab heute noch nen 1866er drin).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ist alles richtig entlüftet??
Über 40 l/h verlust ist für nen Radi nicht normal. Es sei denn der ist innen nicht richtig sauber.


----------



## chischko (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ich hab ihn ordentlich 3 mal mit Wasser durch gespült und da ist auch ordentlich was raus gegangen aber eben auch durch geflossen. 
Mei...wie kann ich richtig entlüften? Ich hab das System 10 Minuten "durchspülen" lassen und in alle Richtungen auf ca. 45° gekippt und dort etwas gewackelt... kann ich das irgendwie anders/besser machen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Lies dir den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gen/139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html mal durch.

So wie du deine Radis angeortnet hast würde ich den ganzen Rechner zum entlüften auf die Front legen. Den AGB würde ich dann aus der Halterung nehmen, und ihn so drehen das er senkrecht steht. Und dann kräftig schütteln.


----------



## Trash123 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Wurde zwar schon thematisiert, aber ich tippe auf die vielen Kupplungen und Winkel! Wie sieht es aus wenn die Pumpe auf voller Leistung läuft?


----------



## chischko (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Also ich hab die Pumpe nun mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt und die max. RPM neu auslesen lassen und den Regler in der Aquasuite neu aufgesetzt, irgendwo war wohl nen Fehler drin. Jetzt .läuft sie mit 85,2Hz @0,6 Ampere und dreht mit 5110 RPM

Zumindest läuft sie jetzt mit ca. 66-68L/h was schon eher zu verschmerzen ist. Den Rest spreche ich mal dem zusätzlichen Radi, der gesteigerten Leitungslänge sowie den Winkeln und Kupplungen zu, auch wenn vorher um die 96L/h drin waren und jetzt eigentlich nur der 2. Radi und 2 Kuppungen hinzu gekommen sind und die Kupplungen eigentlich nicht oder fast nicht bremsen. Aber OK! Damit kann ich nun schon eher leben.


----------



## zettiii (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ich freue mich für dich, dass alles läuft und freue mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte  Dafür ist dieses Forum ja da!
Die Temperaturen mit dem neuen Radi sind doch super  Ich würde einfach die Pumpe auf max. Frequenz ermitteln lassen und das ne Weile laufen lassen und den Rechner öfter kippen und leicht schütteln. Dann müsste eigentlich alle Luft raus gehen, das hört man aber auch, dass sich noch Luftblasen im Kreislauf bewegen. Die 66l/h sind doch gut. Mehr ist Durchfluss bringt dir eigentlich nichts, keine Kühlleistung oder so, ist nur Kopfsache 

Ich wüsste nicht, wo es solche Aquasuite Übersichten fertig gibt. Ich habe mir meine zurecht gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachty (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Enlüften daurt auch seine Zeit, von heut auf morgen geht das auch nicht, nur große Luftblasen kann man erstmal durch hin und her bewegen zerschlagen!


----------



## chischko (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



zettiii schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wo es solche Aquasuite Übersichten fertig gibt. Ich habe mir meine zurecht gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! Wie hast du die externen Dinger rein gebracht wie z.B. die Temperatur der GPU, Mainboard etc.?
Kannst du mit die Seite evtl. mal schicken? (exportieren und dann per email) felix143@web.de

Danke!!


----------



## Trash123 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



chischko schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Pumpe nun mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt und die max. RPM neu auslesen lassen und den Regler in der Aquasuite neu aufgesetzt, irgendwo war wohl nen Fehler drin. Jetzt .läuft sie mit 85,2Hz @0,6 Ampere und dreht mit 5110 RPM
> 
> Zumindest läuft sie jetzt mit ca. 66-68L/h was schon eher zu verschmerzen ist. Den Rest spreche ich mal dem zusätzlichen Radi, der gesteigerten Leitungslänge sowie den Winkeln und Kupplungen zu, auch wenn vorher um die 96L/h drin waren und jetzt eigentlich nur der 2. Radi und 2 Kuppungen hinzu gekommen sind und die Kupplungen eigentlich nicht oder fast nicht bremsen. Aber OK! Damit kann ich nun schon eher leben.



Sieht doch schon besser aus


----------



## zettiii (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*



chischko schrieb:


> DAMN! Wie hast du die externen Dinger rein gebracht wie z.B. die Temperatur der GPU, Mainboard etc.?
> Kannst du mit die Seite evtl. mal schicken? (exportieren und dann per email) felix143@web.de Danke!!



E-Mail ist raus 
Die Externen Sensoren habe ich über HWiNFO laufen. Dazu musst du die Aquasuite als Admin starten und dann im Reiter "Sensoren" -> "Software Temperatursensoren" einen Sensor auswählen und dann rechts "Sensor mit Aqua Computer Service benutzen" -> "Datenquelle wählen". Geht auch mit AIDA64 oder Open Hardware Monitor


----------



## chischko (1. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ach dafür sind diese Softwaresensoren da! Ok, werd das morgen gleich mal ausprobieren. Hab die Mail bekommen. Vielen lieben Dank!!!


----------



## chischko (2. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Update: Funzt nun alles seeeeehr schön und ich hab mal die Klimaanlage angemacht (Tür auf) und der Kälteschock lässt sich wunderbar ablesen. Paar Einstellungen muss ich noch anpassen etc. aber grundsätzlich hab ich dieses Bild nun immer auf dem 2. Monitor und ich überlegen es auf einen dritten kleinen Monitor über meinem Hauptmonitor laufen zu lassen und somit den 2. Monitor wieder frei zu haben. 
Kann man in der Aquasuite einstellen, dass meine angepasste Seite gleich beim Windows Start an einer bestimmten Stelle (2. oder 3. Monitor, je nach dem) im Vollbildmodus läuft? Wenn ja: Wie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Einstellen kann man das glaub ich nicht, aber normalerweise sollte sich Windows die Position der Anwendung merken und es automatisch dort hin positionieren.


----------



## chischko (3. September 2015)

*AW: Neue WaKü ohne Erfahrung*

Ne leider nich. Startet immer entweder minimiert oder eben auf Monitor 1 und ich muss es immer verschieben und nachdem die Software nicht unbedingt hochreaktiv ist (behäbig wie Sau!) nervt das immer etwas... aber OK lässt sich wohl nicht verändern.


----------

